# Turbo Sky Redline revealed!



## speed2005 (Nov 25, 2005)

NEW YORK - Saturn continues its product revitalization with the 2007 Sky Red Line performance roadster, which is debuting at the 2006 New York International Auto Show. The Red Line, available at Saturn retailers this fall, builds on the Sky's established performance character, offering even more power and sportier driving dynamics combined with a bold design and driver-focused interior.

The Red Line gets a boost in performance from an Ecotec turbocharged 2.0-liter engine, GM's first direct injection offering in North America. It produces 260 horsepower* (194 kw) at 5300 rpm and 260 lb.-ft. of torque* (353 Nm) at 2500 rpm, making it GM's highest specific output engine ever at 2.1 horsepower per cubic inch of displacement (130 hp / 97 kw per liter) and the most powerful engine in the Ecotec family.

New Sky Redline pics and info from NYIAS



:thumbup:


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

Too many trendy elements catch your eye. I prefer the cleaner Solstice.


----------



## TLudwig (Mar 30, 2004)

LmtdSlip said:


> Too many trendy elements catch your eye. I prefer the cleaner Solstice.


Exactly. Hopefully, the final product will be toned down a bit.


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

this looks way better than the solstice :dunno:


----------



## DaKine (Aug 17, 2005)

Not bad, but I still would never drive a Saturn. American car companies are just too damn out of touch with what buyers want. 

Those seats look like they might weight 200lbs each.


----------



## Salvator (Oct 14, 2003)

DaKine said:


> Not bad, but I still would never drive a Saturn.


:stupid: I have a theory about Saturn drivers, and thus far (at least around here) my theory has not been proven wrong...  I'm sure if someone on the 'Fest owns a Saturn, they are the exception...


----------



## mecklaiz (Mar 20, 2003)

Ok, I'll bite, what's your theory about Saturn drivers?


----------



## Salvator (Oct 14, 2003)

mecklaiz said:


> Ok, I'll bite, what's your theory about Saturn drivers?


Please, no :flame:

It's just a theory... Many Saturn drivers seem enamored by the concept of the vehicle... the no haggle pricing, the happy-go-lucky salesforce, the egalitarian work force building a cosmically-ordained car for "good people"... Sort of psuedo modern day hippie types... :brent:

That being said, they ignore the outdated / questionable styling and performance (or lack there of) and prefer to continue to purchase Saturns "sheep-like" because its the good thing to do... and, most Saturn owner seem unable to drive to save themselves... They usually travel to slow, and seem too distracted to focus on driving... For example: A good friend of mine is a Saturn driver... He thinks its his God-given right to ride the left lane, at whatever speed he chooses... he also left-foot brakes (which I can see the value of on the track, but on the street, I'm not buying it)... He takes great pleasure in speeding up and blocking people that go around him on the right... Need I say more? :dunno:

Perhaps the Sky represents a new direction for Saturn and my theory can (fortunately) go to the wastebin!


----------



## ed325i (Dec 20, 2001)

I like it. Will the Sky have Saturn's plastic body panels? Perhaps there is hope for GM yet.

Ed


----------



## pilotman (Feb 2, 2006)

give credit where credit is due.

you gotta admit, this design is one helluva a huge improvement for GM.

most of the reviews I have read compare this vehicle very favorably to the miata.

plus the price is right. I personally am not interested in this vehicle, but it looks like a pretty nice package.


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

Salvator said:


> Please, no :flame:
> 
> It's just a theory... Many Saturn drivers seem enamored by the concept of the vehicle... the no haggle pricing, the happy-go-lucky salesforce, the egalitarian work force building a cosmically-ordained car for "good people"... Sort of psuedo modern day hippie types... :brent:


As a buyer of an early Saturn ('92 SL), I bought it because it was a better car for the dollar than a comparable Civic or Corolla of the day, and drove better too. I put 230k miles on the car with no major problems. The problem was after spend all the money developing the car, they didn't continue to improve it over time. Sort of like a sprinter in a marathon race.


----------



## WILLIA///M (Apr 15, 2002)

mecklaiz said:


> Ok, I'll bite, what's your theory about Saturn drivers?


Saturn drivers are all Scientologists. :eeps:


----------



## SWISS (Apr 3, 2005)

Oh Christ a Saturn Solstice:tsk:


----------



## iateyourcheese (Sep 9, 2004)

I see William/// beat me to it, but I was going to ask if you were talking about Saturn drivers or Apple fanatics?



Salvator said:


> Please, no :flame:
> 
> It's just a theory... Many Saturn drivers seem enamored by the concept of the vehicle... the no haggle pricing, the happy-go-lucky salesforce, the egalitarian work force building a cosmically-ordained car for "good people"... Sort of psuedo modern day hippie types... :brent:
> 
> ...


----------



## mecklaiz (Mar 20, 2003)

iateyourcheese said:


> I see William/// beat me to it, but I was going to ask if you were talking about Saturn drivers or Apple fanatics?


:rofl:


----------



## the_s_rabbit (Mar 8, 2005)

Salvator said:


> Please, no :flame:
> 
> It's just a theory... Many Saturn drivers seem enamored by the concept of the vehicle... the no haggle pricing, the happy-go-lucky salesforce, the egalitarian work force building a cosmically-ordained car for "good people"... Sort of psuedo modern day hippie types... :brent:
> 
> ...


Saturn definitely seems to be the Trendy "hip" GM. A LOT of my friends have them...and if they like them fine, but...

One of my friends has his 95 Saturn SC (a joke of a sports coupe) completely pimped out.

He tinted the windows limo black, has fancy wheels, even uses low profile performance tires in the summer. The thing has 100 hp and is a 4-speed auto. It doesn't look captivating either. I just don't get it. :tsk: It's one of the worst cars you could pick to rice out...it just makes no sense. Even xzibit would be embarrased. :tsk:


----------



## philippek (Jul 31, 2003)

My first new car was 1992 Saturn SL2. In Blue Green.

As I recall we paid $12,500 for it, which was about $2500 less than a comparably equipped Civic EX. Truth be known, I really wanted the Civic. I thought it looked like the 3 series.

For what it's worth, I really did like that car. 124 horsepower, and a decent 5 speed made it a good performer. Fit and finish wasn't Honda, but it was a credible alternative considering the price delta.

I totalled it in college, in a truly stupid display of bravado. To its credit, I and my only passenger walked away without a scratch.

:thumbup: for a good car.


----------



## SmoothCruise (Jul 23, 2005)

LmtdSlip said:


> Too many trendy elements catch your eye. I prefer the cleaner Solstice.


I disagree. I think the car look great, but then again, I'm the only and handful of 6er fest member who likes the look of the Alfa Romeo 8C Competizione.

Actually, I like how most cars look. I just like some cars better than others.


----------



## FenPhen (Jan 13, 2004)

HW said:


> this looks way better than the solstice :dunno:


 :stupid:

On paper, this thing looks sweet. The regular Sky has a 2.4-L engine, weighs 2933 pounds, and has a 52/48 weight distribution. If the Red Line keeps the weight down, especially in front, with the smaller 2.0-L engine, throw in an LSD and tight suspension, could be a fun bargain?

Why is GM even offering this for Saturn? They should dump the Solstice design and keep the Sky as a Pontiac.


----------



## Manu (Jul 21, 2005)

Hey that's the upcoming new Opel GT


----------



## Clarke (Oct 21, 2002)

It might help if they dechromed a bit. Everyone knows not to get behind Saturns,Toyotas and non turbo Subarus or you're screwed.


----------



## Salvator (Oct 14, 2003)

iateyourcheese said:


> I see William/// beat me to it, but I was going to ask if you were talking about Saturn drivers or Apple fanatics?


Actually, another Saturn owner I know is married to an Apple fanatic... :banghead: She argued with me endlessly (back in the early 90's) that even though I only used my computer for "business" type work, instead of buying a "PC", I would be better off purchasing an Apple, and running an emulator on it to run my business software... :loco: I finally quit hanging with them both because of the barrage of pro-Saturn / pro-Apple drivel that I was constantly receiving... (He had decorated their living room with a license plate frame from every Saturn dealer in the US...  )


----------



## mecklaiz (Mar 20, 2003)

Salvator said:


> Actually, another Saturn owner I know is married to an Apple fanatic... :banghead: She argued with me endlessly (back in the early 90's) that even though I only used my computer for "business" type work, instead of buying a "PC", I would be better off purchasing an Apple, and running an emulator on it to run my business software... :loco: I finally quit hanging with them both because of the barrage of pro-Saturn / pro-Apple drivel that I was constantly receiving... (He had decorated their living room with a license plate frame from every Saturn dealer in the US...  )


That story is so crazy I wouldn't doubt for a moment that it was true. There's a couple where I work that are, respectively, a Saturn fanatic and a Mac fanatic.

Scary!


----------



## Vikram (Aug 15, 2006)

Nice looking car. Unfortunately same divetrain as the solstice. Still a huge improvement in the American car world of roadsters. Can't say they are not trying. Hey, saturn drivers are docile people. What's wrong with that? I love soft, docile people.


----------

